# New Ghost shrimp tank!



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

I am getting ghost shrimp from a friend who does not have compatible tank mates with her ghost shrimp so i decided to take them off of her and keep them in a tank all for themselves. Now I don't like bowls but thats all i could get and i dont think it will be a problem for only 2 ghost shrimp. The bowl is 2 gallons and has about a 8 inch log in it so it tells you its about 10 inches wide all the way around which gives the less than 1 inch shrimp plenty of room. Well here it is my shrimp bowl.


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

Dont they need salt? Iama get me some on tuesday...


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

yes they do lie some salt in there water


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

They are here, and get this there are 4! not 2! So i rescued 4 ghost shrimp from hungry goldfish after 2 i guess were already devoured  So i am the proud owner of 4 small, very small ghost shrimp, and i made sure to acclimate them nice and good, and they are adjusting well, one JUMPED OUT of the net and on to the computer desk but he jumped back into the net and i safely got him in the aquarium unharmed! Anyway they are all taking refuge in or under the log thats in there so i am happy and they are too! I got a pic, and i got to tell you its extremely hard to get a pic of a transparent animal hiding!


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Very Cool.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

id like to get a few, but theyd probably get eaten =(


----------



## clavo (Jul 11, 2007)

Would my RCC nip @ them? I want some...gettin them tuesday...


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

they are extremely small and fragile take that into consideration. I dont know anything about RCC


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Shrimp are much more sensitive to changes then fish. Esp. heavy metals. Copper, even in small doses, can kill them. When they shed they get rid of all the buildup. However they often eat their old skin thereby ingesting the copper. So if possibly remove the molts.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I used to keep ghost shrimp in a small 1 gallon tank. They're interesting to watch. 

Oh, and they don't need any salt.


----------



## David-P (Jul 30, 2007)

i had 1 in my tank a while ago.

i want to get like 30 to put in my 10 gallon.


----------



## cpm6372 (Sep 11, 2006)

They are good food to help new SW inhabitants get used to eating in captivity.


----------

